# Skipper's Adventures - Week 17 Thor



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - Week 17

​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol look out its budgie Thor!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, that's too funny 

What'ya been feeding that boy?? He's packed on the pounds and bulk in just one week!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

My oh my! It's Skipthor!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

. Oh my Skipper Thor is coming to save the day. What a character you are. You come up with great Adventures. This is to funny..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The mighty Thor himself will shudder at the sight of Skipthor...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:laughing: That is priceless!

Well done Deb! I truly look forward to these! They are awesome!!!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Week*

Hi Deb, I always anticipate Skipper's next adventure and each time, you get young Skipper to be an even better Olympian. Thanks , You make my day!
Jo Ann :budgie:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, Skipper is looking mighty, the bad guys better watch out or they'll get crispy toast with those lightning bolts! :laugh:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH my, a budgie in leather watch out Deb all the hens will swarming to your home.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> OH my, a budgie in leather watch out Deb all the hens will swarming to your home.


I agree!Eva is already attracted to Skipper and Nick is angry!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



Lol look out its budgie Thor!

Click to expand...

 Yes, indeed, Thor -- The THUNDER god!!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh, that's too funny 

What'ya been feeding that boy?? He's packed on the pounds and bulk in just one week!

Click to expand...

 I've been working out Miss Madonna -- glad you noticed! Skipper



SkyBluesMommy said:



My oh my! It's Skipthor!

Click to expand...

 I'm here to defend all humanity against unspeakable evil!



LynandIndigo said:



. Oh my Skipper Thor is coming to save the day. What a character you are. You come up with great Adventures. This is to funny..

Click to expand...

 Thank you.



jonah said:



The mighty Thor himself will shudder at the sight of Skipthor...

Click to expand...

 What - you say there is another professing to be the god of thunder? Where is that imposter -- let me at him!!



AnimalKaperz said:



:laughing: That is priceless!

Well done Deb! I truly look forward to these! They are awesome!!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lynda I'm so glad you enjoy them. 



Jo Ann said:



Hi Deb, I always anticipate Skipper's next adventure and each time, you get young Skipper to be an even better Olympian. Thanks , You make my day!
Jo Ann :budgie:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Jo Ann. Skipper's mission is to bring a smile to as many people's face as possible. 



aluz said:



Oh wow, Skipper is looking mighty, the bad guys better watch out or they'll get crispy toast with those lightning bolts! :laugh:

Click to expand...

 Count the seconds between the crashes of thunder and watch out for the lightning!!



Pretty boy said:



OH my, a budgie in leather watch out Deb all the hens will swarming to your home.

Click to expand...

 The girls are already lining up for Skipper -- I think Sprite is going to have to watch out as he's beginning to find he may have a restless heart...



despoinaki said:



I agree!Eva is already attracted to Skipper and Nick is angry!

Click to expand...

 Uh oh!
Skipper does not want to be the cause of any discord between Eva and Nick! *


----------



## Nevan (Feb 28, 2014)

Budgie Thor! I can't deal with it XDDD it's too funny


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Ahhh! Deb,
My husband has the month of July off work so I won't be around as much...BUT...I have to check in and see what Skipper is up to every week.Not only handsome and strong, our boy now has TWO sets of wings to work with..no wonder the girls are swooning!


----------

